# minuets placenta still has not passed



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

She gave birth yesterday and it still has not passed, I dont like it when they go this long without passing it. I gave her a shot of oxytocin and she is having good contractions, If that dosent work what should I do??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would call a vet if that dosen't work. Are you sure there weren't anymore kids in there?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

She may have passed it during the night. My goats eat the placenta if I'm not there to put it in a garbage sack.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

No she still has a big ol glob of it hanging out. It looks like it is longer so I think it is just taking its sweet time coming out, her temp is norm, eating drinking pooping and peeing is all normal. Milk hasent come in yet so I am gonna give her some red raspberry leaves which should help with the placenta as well. Any other thoughts?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think by what you said she should be fine....as long as she continues to make progress.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oo I wouldnt know but i hope the shot works soon. If not then you might want to make a call into the vet for advise


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

ok well it passed, it was certainly a pathetic looking placenta. Ok here is what happened. She started passing it yesterday after she gave birth and a whole bunch was hanging out, well she had chewed a bunch of it off  and since the weight was not there half of it kinda got left behind, so it took a while for it to come out. But it came out and she is perfectly fine. I am waiting for her milk to really come in, she dosent have much so I went and got goat colostrum and have been supplementing them. But they are healthy and happy. And the little girl is doing GREAT, I have her on the bottle, sleeping in a laundry basket next to my bed :roll: and getting fed all through out the night. well thanks all for your help!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats great news!


----------

